# Belstone Pump House Okehampton June2010



## Lamb Phall (Jun 9, 2010)

The forecast was for rain so we set off, sat nav programmed 1hr later after driving through heavy rain and thick fog, we arrived at Belstone and the sun came out .
What can I say about this village apart from its got to be one of the prettiest villages I have visited nestling in an incredible landscape. As you walk around the village you come across numerous sites of old farm machinery just lying at the roadside rotting away, left for years undisturbed and being reclaimed by nature.
As pretty this village is it reminded me of that village out of the Wicker Man.
Once you find the correct route to the Pump house there are two ways of getting to it one by the main footpath that leads you to some inspection pit covers, the other way is to follow the river how I could have jumped in there to cool off, you will have to cut across the moor to the inspection covers then on to the Pump house.

*This place has been documented before but just a quick reminder*

_Dotted around the valley floor are various boreholes, their presence marked by mounds with concrete entrances that make them look like underground military bunkers. There is also a sunken aeration plant and pump station, with skylights punctuating a turf roof now burrowed by rabbits; it is less than a mile up the service track from Birchy Lake, downhill on the left, just as the ruin of Irishman's Wall running up to Belstone Tor is reached. But despite being done by an act of parliament, the water sprites never delivered the quantity decreed. _


----------



## sheep21 (Jun 9, 2010)

great site, really unique. Like something out the old soviet block.

Cheers for the photos, anywaywhere on the interwebs that tells us more history?


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jun 9, 2010)

sheep21 said:


> great site, really unique. Like something out the old soviet block.
> 
> Cheers for the photos, anywaywhere on the interwebs that tells us more history?



Ive done the usual searches nothings came up thats different to whats already been posted, If anyone has anymore detailed information on this place please share


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 9, 2010)

Lamb Phall said:


> ...As pretty this village is it reminded me of that village out of the Wicker Man...


Yeh, I've heard that people around there are a bit strange! 

Sweet little explore, this. Nice pics. Cheers, m'dear.


----------



## hydealfred (Jun 15, 2010)

What a remarkable find - thanks for posting up - I know this area and have spent many hours walking the moor here - never knew about the pumps though.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jun 16, 2010)

That's a well gorgeous place.


----------

